# Lowrance HDS-5 For Ice Fishing?



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a HDS-5 that I purchased this spring for the boat, but was wondering if anyone had any experience using them for Ice Fishing. I'm trying to decide if I should purchase an x67c, m68c, or if I can just purchase the "Ice Pack" and set it up with my HDS. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Get the pack.....it'll work just fine.......You'll have to turn a few of the options down a little since they are battery hogs....


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd take that HDS 5 off your hands if you find it too difficult to use for ice fishing.  Acutally I'm looking for one perhaps like that now...


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Also have HDS , as stated on another post, made purchase for ice ducer, two differant power cords( one for battery , another to plug into 12 v pliug on ATV for GPS ). Tried to order from Lowrance, then LEI may be same. Ordered jan 2, received after numerous calls , e-mails late June.Lowrance sucks for service, as many have reported. Have not had a chance to test out on ice yet. Good Luck


----------



## its an addiction (Oct 12, 2009)

I used my HDS-5 all last season after I purchased it in the spring as well. My vexilar took the back seat. Having the ability to mark way point and read contour lines with my HDS-5 was a huge benefit. 

If i could do it again I would put it on a genz box. I don't really like the lowrance bag or the stupid transducer arm. You'll want to get a foam float of sorts. 

Make sure your chart speed is set at 4x if not the full 8x and ping speed 100%. I love I can split the screen and have one be the full water column and the other be the bottom 5 or 7 or what not. I also turn down the colorline until my jig is purple/blue then fish will be yellow or red. Turn down the sensitivity until your jig is a thin line, usually around 80%. If you have your ping speed at 100% and chart speed near max your display will be nearly instant. 

The HDS-5 is a great unit and I love mine. I recommend the Genz Box set up because it's easer to set up to your own personal needs. The lowrance bag gets in the way.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

I second the genz box, the bag can be a little tight fit for the 5, or so I hear. Do a google search on walleye central for icefishing the hds 5, you will see a nicely done one with a genz box. Very sweet


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

You are also gonna want a 10amp/hr battery as well seem to last a little longer, and keep the backlight down as much as possible.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm was also wanting to convert my HD5 mainly for the gps lake chart plotter. One thing I've herd was dealing with interference from other units. I don't recall an interference button. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Check out lowrances new ice machine pack before you settle on the genz box. Someone said it had enough room to hold 2 of their stand size (12v 7-9 amp/hour) batteries. That might come in handy if the HDs-5 is a power hog. Plus it sits up higher and looks like it has more room for the bigger screen. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been using my lcx28c for a couple season's now.i know its not the same model as yours,but same idea saving money on not buying another unit.i bought the vexilar bag cause its the only one that would fit a big screen in it.so ita a bit of a frankinstien graph but works awsome.just have to turn the gps off,brightness down and adjust a few things and shes like having a big screen graph on the ice.i usally carry extra battery if im going for longer then 5 hrs..but all in all im way good wih the set up.as for power cable i just took the one off my boat,ordered the ice transducer and its good to go...


----------



## its an addiction (Oct 12, 2009)

You can adjust interference with the surface clutter and noise rejection filters. Start at low and turn it up more until it goes away. Sometimes raising your transducer some helps. 

I fished 6 hours with a 9amh battery last year and still had a lot of juice left. That's the most I used it in one day so far. I agree with turning the back light down, if you don't it is almost blinding in the dark, plus saves power. 

I believe the new Lowrance ice packs are only sold with the sonar and you can't get them sold separately yet, at least thats what someone told me.

I don't know why you would want to use a vexilar with all the features the hds5 has to offer.


----------



## its an addiction (Oct 12, 2009)

I was mistaken. They do sell the lowrance portable pack separate, It's the bag alone that they do not sell separate that the person told me.


----------

